# Webb's Stubby



## Canadacan (Oct 11, 2017)

I have not posted in a while and wanted to share a new bottle...It's a brown 30oz Webb's with a root beer crown. But I thought I'd post as much as I can on Webb's Stubby while I'm at it. I had tried to do some research before but access to eastern Canada, particularly Ontario newsprint archives is limited. I feel I have enough examples to give a great idea of the bottle time line, but I am missing several examples from my collection.

To my knowledge this is the earliest bottle with only 'Webb's' embossed above 'English Stone Ginger Beer' ..design registered 1931, this example is from Dominion glass bout does not have a date code. At this time I do not know when the company was incorporated of if other earlier bottle examples exist ie: stoneware or straight side with paper label.







Next up are the stubby bottles...I suppose that's why it became Webb's Stubby? This bottle design was registered in 1939 and came in 10oz and 12oz....the 12oz I could not glean a date code from but the 10oz appears to be from 1941....I can't see it being 1951 with this label because that changed in around the mid 40's.




Winnipeg was introduced to Stubby in 1941 with a new beverage plant by Foster Beverage Limited.
The Winnipeg Tribune, 6 Jun 1941, Fri



Now for the 30oz!...this bottle shares the same label design as the stubby bottles, but the back is printed much differently. this example is dated 1947.
This is the link to the Tim Maitland collection, it features the three generations of 30oz Stubby bottles, of interest you will note my bottle has white lettering on the neck and the other bottle has red.  http://www.ecbw.ca/tim_maitland_collection/images/stubby_02.jpg




Stubby-  The Ottawa Journal, 28 Nov 1947, Fri



I'm not sure when they started using the small green 6.5 oz bottles, but the best I can tell is this one is from 1944, is shares the same label design as the pervious 30oz bottle.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Oct 11, 2017)

What a nice collection.


----------



## Canadacan (Oct 11, 2017)

A change in title to 'Stubby' as well as a label update came some time in the mid 1940's..maybe right around 47 or 48 and had been revamped  slightly again by 1948 or so. the earlier examples had 7 FL OZ on the front and latter ones had it on the back, as well as the slogan 'ZIP IN EVERY SIP' was moved to the bottom. In the bottom photo you'll note a bottler name on the left bottle...this did not seem to be a common practise with Stubby bottles. I'm sure there is some label use overlapping for a few years as was common place...also another note, this label design also comes in a 30oz clear.



The Winnipeg Tribune, 17 Apr 1948, Sat





The green 7oz one is dated 1953...and the clear 7oz is dated 1951, so I'm not certain the exact year this label update took place, this label style also comes in a 30oz size.




A fun seasons greetings button



The last 7oz design I have no idea when it was introduced..all I have is these photos, but an accurate guess would be late 50's early 60's?...having said that there was also a rare 16oz in the same label design so I'm thinking that's in the ball park. *NOTE..these two bottles are not mine.


Notice in these two examples that Stubby has both arms at his side, previous styles have his right arm up and finger pointing, left hand out at side.


----------



## Canadacan (Oct 11, 2017)

As the end of the line was nearing for Stubby the 5th generation style bottles and labels were introduced, I assume they came out around 1956-57 as the Cola is dated 57...no other flavors marked like the cola have been discovered.




And then that was it for our famed little Stubby fellow as the last revamping took place Stubby became Tops...all three of these bottles are marked Stubby Co Toronto on the base and are dated 1959, so I can only assume they also bought out Watt beverages, that was just another take over probably from one of the big hitters out there.




This is the 28oz size of the 7th generation Stubby.



On a final note, I have been trying to find out more about Stubby in my region and the only thing I could come up with was this crate with 2-Way on the outside, but inside it is marked Stubby Products Ltd, Vancouver...also appears to be dated 1961, so I assume they were around a little while longer. The hunt for information continues!


----------



## Eric (Oct 12, 2017)

You need this embossed cooler for all those bottles.. great collection there.


----------



## CanadianBottles (Oct 12, 2017)

Wow I never knew that most of those existed!  Especially the one from Penticton, I really need to get one of those for myself!  It's funny because I see a few of these fairly regularly and thought that that was about it for Stubby bottles, but the vast majority of these are completely new to me.


----------



## Canadacan (Oct 14, 2017)

CanadianBottles said:


> Wow I never knew that most of those existed!  Especially the one from Penticton, I really need to get one of those for myself!  It's funny because I see a few of these fairly regularly and thought that that was about it for Stubby bottles, but the vast majority of these are completely new to me.



Hey glad to hear there is some new to you stuff posted CB, I'm certain there are some glass color variations green/clear that are out there hiding. The Penticton I stumbled upon earlier this year and had no idea of it's existence prior....I wonder if any other towns or cities are out there?

Hey Eric thanks!...just a note here fella's, none of the signs are mine unfortunately ......that cooler is awesome  BTW!


----------



## RCO (Oct 15, 2017)

stubby bottles are fairly common in Ontario and appears to have been widely distributed  , I've found a few over the years . don't have the amber webb's ginger beer bottle yet but have seen the smaller versions for sale before .  but don't recall seeing a 30oz before 

picture of a 12 oz stubby I had , although don't have it anymore as I sold it last year


----------



## Canadacan (Oct 29, 2017)

RCO said:


> stubby bottles are fairly common in Ontario and appears to have been widely distributed  , I've found a few over the years . don't have the amber webb's ginger beer bottle yet but have seen the smaller versions for sale before .  but don't recall seeing a 30oz before
> 
> picture of a 12 oz stubby I had , although don't have it anymore as I sold it last year



The brown 30oz is a tough bottle to locate....the one on Tim Maitland's page I suspect even tougher because the neck label is in red!.... the last 3 I've seen, which includes mine all have white neck lettering.
The 12oz seems to be tougher to locate then the 10oz...but I suppose it just depends where your looking at the time.
For me now the next step is to get at least 1 sign.


----------



## Eric (Oct 29, 2017)

Pretty sure that cooler came from Canada... Love the 12 oz bottle there RCO... Never see that brand around here (Missouri)


----------



## Canadacan (Oct 30, 2017)

Eric said:


> Pretty sure that cooler came from Canada... Love the 12 oz bottle there RCO... Never see that brand around here (Missouri)


Yes Webb's Stubby was strictly a Canadian brand....but I bet there are lots of bottles, signs, and other items state side.


----------



## Canadacan (Mar 19, 2019)

Well still no Stubby sign's for me, but I did recently pick up this tough 30oz clear from a great person that reached out to me here on this site!


----------



## bottle-bud (Mar 20, 2019)

Enjoyed this thread very much! I like seeing how the Stubby label changed through the years.


----------



## Jfoude (Apr 28, 2020)

Found this under my barn. Havent seen one like it


----------



## JKL (Apr 28, 2020)

This was my first time reading through this thread.  What an amazing collection of Stubby.  I didn't know it was strictly a Canadian brand.


----------



## Canadacan (Apr 29, 2020)

Jfoude said:


> Found this under my barn. Havent seen one like it


Cool find!!!....yes for whatever reason the clear seems to be a bit elusive compared to the amber ones.


----------



## RCO (Apr 29, 2020)

I've seen clear stubby bottle but not sure I've seen the clear stubby one before , does seem unusual


----------



## BillHaddo (May 8, 2022)

I found a green Stubby Beverage bottle that doesn't seem to be common. 

Sent from my SM-G960W using Tapatalk


----------



## BillHaddo (May 8, 2022)

Here's the Stubby 



Sent from my SM-G960W using Tapatalk


----------



## kooger (Nov 17, 2022)

Hi, I just found your website and wondered if anyone had info on a Webb's English Stone Ginger Beer bottle that is an 8 oz. size. It is identical to the first photos on this thread but also has the original stopper/wire closure on it. It was found in the wall of a summer kitchen my dad tore down in the mid 1970s, just south of Cannington, ON.


----------



## Canadacan (Nov 17, 2022)

kooger said:


> Hi, I just found your website and wondered if anyone had info on a Webb's English Stone Ginger Beer bottle that is an 8 oz. size. It is identical to the first photos on this thread but also has the original stopper/wire closure on it. It was found in the wall of a summer kitchen my dad tore down in the mid 1970s, just south of Cannington, ON.


Great find!....Do you have a pic of the 8oz?


----------



## kooger (Nov 17, 2022)

Hi, I included two pictures of the bottle with the original post. They are on the bottom of page 2. Are you able to see them on that page? The bottle is identical to the bottle shown at the beginning if this thread.


----------



## Canadacan (Nov 17, 2022)

kooger said:


> Hi, I included two pictures of the bottle with the original post. They are on the bottom of page 2. Are you able to see them on that page? The bottle is identical to the bottle shown at the beginning if this thread.


not visible in those photos.


----------

